# Washington County Davisboro area



## GTHUNT (Dec 8, 2014)

Small responsible group looking for long term lease in the Davisboro area of Washington county or Jefferson. Would consider any size parcel up to 800 acres. We have our own camp so camping is not needed. Thanks in advance. PM me with info.


----------



## GTHUNT (Dec 15, 2014)

Bump


----------



## GTHUNT (Dec 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2014)

Call Cobb and Cobb seed company in Davisboro, they'll point you to someone who can help ya out.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lots of clubs and some leases come up on here every year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2014)

Personally I'd check out the Washington County Hunting Club/ Duck Roost, most bang you'll get for your $$$.


----------



## GTHUNT (Dec 25, 2014)

I thought about the duck roost but wasn't sure how far from Davisboro it was.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2014)

GTHUNT said:


> I thought about the duck roost but wasn't sure how far from Davisboro it was.





10 minutes.  Right across the road from my house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2014)

GTHUNT said:


> I thought about the duck roost but wasn't sure how far from Davisboro it was.





Get in touch with HOG-HEAD on this forum, I think he's the president of The Roost.


----------



## GTHUNT (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the leads HOQ.  I'll check  them out.


----------

